# Creeeepy



## Andy (Jan 4, 2010)

This is kind of creepy, and this is the tame one.

YouTube - Salad Fingers - Spoons


----------



## Daniel (Jan 4, 2010)

It's like watching a horror movie


----------



## Domo (Jan 4, 2010)

OH god i love Salad Fingers! 

Welcome to 2004


----------



## Andy (Jan 4, 2010)

I have never seen or heard of "Salad Fingers" before. Kind of funky. :2thumbs:


----------

